#    ,     .

## ToT

.?
    ? .

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## ToT

> 


   ,  ? :Smilie:

----------

,  , ,  ,    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## ToT

, )
            ,  ,     ,  ,       10000 )

----------

, .  :Smilie:   .  :Wink:

----------

*ToT*,     !  :Big Grin:

----------

> *ToT*,     !



 !          :Smilie:

----------


## ToT

> 


        ,  ,        ,     .  :Kiss:

----------

> !


,     .    -  .  :Wink:

----------


## .

,         :Frown: 
    ...

      ?

----------


## ToT

* .*,        -  .      Subscribe.ru,     ,   , ...       50 000 , -     )

----------


## stas

* .*,  subscribe      .

----------


## ToT

> 50 000 , -     )


    ,  )

----------


## .

*ToT*,   ,   ,    ...
*stas*,   :Smilie:

----------

> * .*,        -  .      Subscribe.ru,     ,   , ...       50 000 , -     )


   . ,     Subscribe.ru.     ,  . 
   ,    , , ,     .,  .   
     .  :Smilie:

----------


## ToT

> ToT,   ,   ,    ...


, ,   .  .

----------


## ToT

> .


,    ,       .

----------


## ToT

> ,    , , ,    .,  .


    vBulletin    subscribe,   .            .

----------

> ,    ,       .


 .    .   ,   .      .   ,  ,   .  :Smilie:

----------


## sveetna

subscriba. 
 , , .



> 


???

----------


## ToT

*sveetna*,   ?  ?    .

----------


## sveetna

?

----------


## ToT

,     .

----------


## Atania

,       .   ,         :Smilie: ))
        .

----------


## _

C ""      -    :yes:

----------


## asa

!    ...

----------


## rezedaa

,      .     .    ,  .    ,    .       .     .        .

----------


## Prosto buh

:Frown:      " ",    ,       Subscriba  ( "   ..." - ,    5+ -  ,   ..  ..)

----------


## ToT

> " ",


    ,  .  -   ,     Subscribe.ru,  ,     .    " " Subscribe.ru. )
     .

----------


## Prosto buh

> ? .


  -  .  ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ToT

> -  .  ...


, ,    !   .

----------


## Energizer

.......      .    .

----------

!!!!
 .    .
   .

       .     .,..  ,  . 

       .

----------


## mvf

> .


   .  bold (font-weight)    normal?

----------


## ToT

.   ?
, ?

----------


## mvf

1.   -    ,  ...

2. *  -* (?)

     "       " (.centered)

   - "    ' '  " (.entereddark)

...       Opera ?
*     ""   (  -    ,  )

3.     "a:visited"   ,  - . (*   ?)

4.  ""  , IMHO   "li{margin:0.75em 0px;}"  ~0.25em.

----------


## stas

(  Becky).

----------

.        .

----------


## _

-  (Bat).

----------

!       .

----------


## ToT

*mvf*,       ?
**,   ?

----------


## mvf

*ToT*,   Opera 8.1 ( ...   " " ...  ).        .

----------

*ToT*, Microsoft Office Outlook

----------


## mvf

,  -  -    .
: http://mvf.klerk.ru/snap1.htm

----------


## ToT

*mvf*,  ,   ,   .  .

----------


## Energizer

))               ??      ...

----------


## Atania

(Bat)

----------


## slava_007

:
) 


> "       " (.centered)
>    - "    ' '  " (.entereddark)


)     
)   
---
 :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

,  ,  ...  -  ? -   .
//
*:*

18.07 13:43 -   C     -   -       .      ,     21      .
\\

  ( //).

----------


## slava_007

?  :Smilie:  
     ?

----------


## mvf

http://mvf.klerk.ru/snap1.htm

----------


## mvf

---

----------


## ToT

*mvf*, ,     ,      .

----------


## mvf

...        .
   subscribe    (   ).

   style/style  'a{color:#030;'   'text-decoration:underline}' ?

----------


## mvf

,  .      'li a{text-decoration:underline}' -   (    ).   " "   (  "li",   "ul").

----------

.

----------


## _



----------


## KEY

!
   .    ,    .  , ,  !     .   ,      ,   - . ,   ,     . 
---   ?    - .

----------


## tata630

! 

 :  :Wow:  -    !

:  ,   .     !   :Big Grin:  

        ,       (   :Embarrassment:  )!

    ,  !

----------

-      ,           ,    -   .       -    ...    ,   .

----------

,     .

----------


## slava_007

> 


    .



> 'li a{text-decoration:underline}' -   (    ).   " "   (  "li",   "ul").


. 
  .

----------


## slava_007

**  



> ,     .


-  ,      .       .   ,     .  ,  .

----------


## ToT

> -    ...   ,   .


     .  : http://subscribe.ru/archive/tax.lawl.../19005636.html


> ,     .


  ,   .          .

----------


## mvf

*slava_007*,        ""    (scrin).

li a:visited {color:#390;text-decoration:underline}
-  .

----------


## GolL

,         .          - -  .

----------


## slava_007

> li a:visited {color:#390;text-decoration:underline}


...
..     ...

----------


## Lisaya

.    (   ) :    .   ,       ,

----------


## sveetna

> .  : http://subscribe.ru/archive/tax.law...7/19005636.html


   .

----------

,   .

     -     !!!!!!!    

  -       \       \ ,  .

----------


## Atania

**,      ,    ,      . ,      :Smilie:

----------


## _

windows

----------


## ToT

*Atania*,   ?

----------


## Atania

,         :Smilie:  
the Bat

----------

.

         .

   .  .

.

----------

> ,   .          .


    .    .    "   ". 
   ,    -     . 
  , , ; ; .             ?    -  .

  ?  . ,   .     .  ,   .  ,  ,  . 

.              ?

----------


## ToT

> .    .    "   ".


 , ..   3 , : http://subscribe.ru/archive/bank.ban.../03004809.html.   .

----------


## ToT

> , , ; ; .             ?    -  .


 ,         .


> .              ?


 .

----------

> , ..   3 , : http://subscribe.ru/archive/bank.ban.../03004809.html.   .


,  .     ,    .   .
   :  : 09.08 04:55 :      .      .
   ?      .   (  , ).  

  : "  "
        .
http://subscribe.ru/archive/tax.lawl.../09003106.html

 .  .      ?

  " ".  .   .      , , . . 

       :
:   
   "    "
   .   .

----------


## ToT

,  .


> .  .      ?


,  ,     ,      "  "



> :


    , ,   . , .

----------

> -      ,           ,    -   .       -    ...    ,   .


  .

----------

> ,      "  "


    ,    ,   ,       .

:
18.08 12:02 -    -   20.07.2005 .  56-2988/2005 
18.08 13:36 -     .   15.07.2005 .  19-11/50686 "   " 
18.08 15:45 -     21.06.2005 .  343/05 
18.08 22:25 -     .   04.07.2005 .  20-12/47877 "      " 
18.08 22:43 -     .   21.07.2005 .  20-12/52413 "  "

----------


## Lisaya

,    ,  -    .  .: , ,    .?       .    ,     ,

----------


## Notta

,      ,           ? (    )

----------

,    ...

----------


## slava_007

**,     ...
*Notta*,       (-).     35 .        1 .        2    :Smilie: )

----------


## Notta

Slava 007,  ,    :Smilie:

----------


## GH

,   -       "  "      ?,       .   .

----------


## ToT

"  "   .   : 
http://www.klerk.ru/subscribe/archive1.php?listid=9
 ,           (    e-mail),    .

,

----------


## ENVY

----,   ""      :
31.01 15:47 -     03-11-04/3/37  25/01/2006 -    ?
     . 
    !!!!!   :Embarrassment:

----------


## ToT

, . .

----------


## GH



----------


## GH

...   "    ."     ""      "  ". -           ? - -           , .?

----------


## ToT

**,    .
   .
"    ."  -    . "  "-   Subscribe.ru
  : http://klerk.ru/subscribe/

----------


## Lisaya

> Subscribe.ru


          .?

----------


## ToT

m'm,   Subscribe.ru    ,     .

----------


## ToT

> ----,   ""      :


 ,   .

----------

?

----------


## slava_007

?
   subscribe.ru ?

----------


## 777

*slava_007*,    


> subscribe.ru

----------


## whitecat

,     ()  ""

----------


## ToT

*whitecat*,   . " "    :Smilie:   .

----------


## Kela

,      ,        (  1 )?

----------


## ToT

*Kela*,    .   -          .

----------


## Kela

!   ,   !

----------


## Likana

.:   ,     12/09/2006,   " -  :"  . - ?

----------


## Lisaya

,    ,

----------

> .:   ,     12/09/2006,   " -  :"  . - ?


  :Wink:

----------


## Energizer

.            .

----------


## UVina

04.09.06 .   ,   ...

----------


## ToT

> .:   ,     12/09/2006,   " -  :"  . - ?


.

----------


## Lisaya

,      :Frown:

----------


## mvf

http://www.klerk.ru/news/?61618

----------


## Lisaya

-  .

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------

:   "  "   ,          :Wink:           .   ,   !

----------


## ToT

** ,       ,    .   ,      )

----------


## Helma

...
,     ?       ?     - ?

----------


## stas

*Helma*,       . 

,        ,         .

----------


## Helma

" ".      ,  "!     ,     ".
    :
1.    @Mail.Ru [mailer@sender2.mail.ru],  - ?
2.     ,      ,   ,      ,   -     ?    -  ,     ?
3. ,  ,   ,  -  ,     ?

----------


## CEBEP

,       ,      ?.         ,        ,      .

----------


## stas

> 1.    @Mail.Ru [mailer@sender2.mail.ru],  - ?


   .       .


> 2.     ,      ,   ,      ,   -     ?    -  ,     ?


       .      mail.ru,     .


> 3. ,  ,   ,  -  ,     ?


      -    .

----------


## ToT

*CEBEP*,  , ,  : http://www.klerk.ru/news/?97071

 :
 : http://www.klerk.ru/subscribe/archive1.php?listid=9
 : http://www.klerk.ru/search/

 :

----------


## Helma

*stas*, !

----------


## Helma

-   .
  " "
  "E-mail:"   
  ""
 ,      .
 ,     .
 :Smilie:

----------


## slava_007

*Helma*,    ,        -.      .

----------


## Helma

*slava_007*, !
  ,    :Smilie:

----------


## mobilkom08

. .

----------


## @

,   .
,           ,   ,    .     ?,,!  - .     -    .

----------


## stas

*@*,          ?

----------


## CEBEP

*@*, 
       ?   
http://avast.com/eng/avast-4-home_pr...n-history.html
 ////////   :Wink:

----------


## @

> @,          ?


   ,      .



> ?


. ,    ?     ,   ...

----------

.
     ?
  ""      ,          !
      e-mail.

----------

,  ,    !!!    !!!

----------


## rina461

. .      ,  .    .

----------


## stas

*rina461*,    ... http://books.klerk.ru/ -  ?  ?

----------

-   -   ,     - ....       ...

----------


## slava_007

?   .

----------

> ?   .


   -     -  - -    (    ),     -      -       ...

----------


## stas

.   ...
     ?

  ,   ,     ?

----------

> .   ...
>      ?
>   ,   ,     ?


.... .... ...

----------

!
        .?
      5     19 !

----------

:Wow:

----------

:Wow: !

----------


## ToT

**,  , .  .

----------


## Lada169

,         .       ,     . :No: 
, ,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## stas

, -    mail.ru  ,         (mail.ru, inbox.ru, list.ru, bk.ru),        .       mail.ru.      :Frown: .

----------


## Lada169

, stas,  ,       ....  :yes: 
,    .

----------


## pharad

",    ,    ",     .    ,    ?

----------


## 03

....   - !!!!! 
 !!!! !!! 
 ....  "" ,   !!!   !!!!   !!!!

----------

-      ????

----------


## stas

-.

----------


## Razum

!
 -    27   , 30 .

----------


## ˸

..   ,   ...

----------


## stas

*Razum*,    .

*˸*,    ?

----------


## GH

-      :




     ,,,   "".   .    , ,   ....

----------


## stas

* GH*,        .  ,      ,     .

----------

85   !         ,      .        ?

----------


## slava_007

** ,      .    .   ?      ?

----------

-   ,    126     .    .

----------


## bibeka

, .      .    ,         "",         -      .

----------


## sveta25101

!  ,     !

----------


## sveta25101

""

----------

23  2011          1,5     14500,    2011  13833.  1    ,    ,   1       .         2012 .  ?

----------


## .

** ,       .      .          ?   :Frown:

----------

?

----------

, !  -       !   -   , ,   ......... ........    ?

----------

> .?
>     ? .


   -  .     .

----------


## svsan

> ? .


.
 ,    .     ,  ...    ,     .
  ,        ,     ? 

      ?      ,         .
  ,       3     .

----------


## Lisaya

, ,    ,  ,  ,

----------


## lediii-n

.

   ,         ..
          .     .       ,   . 
       . 
              .
      .  ,   .           .


Lediii-n

----------


## stas

*lediii-n*,  , -   -.         stas (at) klerk.ru,     (     ,         "  ").

----------


## lediii-n

Stas,    

         .       . 
  ,

----------

,  .....    The Bat!    1/3  .....    ,      ....  ,      ,   ,    HTML .  ?

----------


## invi

> ,  .....    The Bat!    1/3  .....    ,      ....  ,      ,   ,    HTML .  ?


 ,   ,      .
P.S.          -

----------

*invi*, !   , !

----------

*invi*,         HTML   :Frown:

----------


## invi

,

      ?     ,           .

----------

?
  ""    -   .   .

----------


## Kroki

-.          .         .        ,  -  -))    ,        .

----------


## stas

...     ? )

----------


## Kroki

-))       "Subscribe.Ru".    ,      .         ,    .      !!!    ???      .      .

----------

.

----------


## trudonoshin

? - ,  .    .   .

 :



> http://www.klerk.ru/law/news/336311/  :: 03.09 11:02 -


  ?   .      .   . 
    .  .

----------


## ToT

,      : http://www.klerk.ru/subscribe/subscribeform/

----------


## Kalita

.    .     ,   .    ,   .    ?  . .

----------


## trudonoshin

> ,      : http://www.klerk.ru/subscribe/subscribeform/


.     .  .

----------


## vvf77

-              . 
           .

     .

----------


## ToT

> .     .


  :Smilie:         .

----------


## trudonoshin

> .


    ,      5 .   6-, ,    ,    . ..  , ,     -, .. ,   ,    .

----------


## vvf77

*trudonoshin*,  !
    ,         ( ).          .        - .
        ,    ,  ,          ,      .

----------


## Kalita

> 6-, ,    ,    .


     .

----------


## trudonoshin

"  ".      .

----------


## Kalita

> "  ".      .

----------


## svsan

,
 -   
   -  ,     " "
      ,   ,   "  " (   Content-Type: text/plain :Wink:

----------


## vvf77

*svsan*,        . (-   ). 
      .    html .

----------


## svsan

,      
,     ""
    ...

----------


## svsan

" "?
      ?

----------


## svsan

"  "   " "?

----------


## vvf77

-   ?

----------


## svsan

"   "
   "  "  ,   " "   " "

----------


## vvf77

,    ,     . 
!

----------

3      .    .    ?

----------


## svsan

,       ?
     " ",      
-   "  "

 ,   "" ?  2/3  ,

----------


## lea-andreeva

2    .    ?

----------


## vvf77

> " ",


,    .  ,     .
 "  "  .
       .

----------


## svsan



----------


## vvf77

> 2    .    ?


*lea-andreeva*, , ,         (  ,       ) ?

----------


## ovpavlova1

,            ,      ,   .    ))

----------


## marijash

!     .  .    ,  ?

----------


## stas

,      17 .

----------


## stas

,  ,   :

Apr 21 01:42:54 betta postfix/smtp[22450]: BA658296C14: to=<***@rambler.ru>, relay=imx1.rambler.ru[81.19.66.235]:25, conn_use=4, delay=2599, delays=2591/0/0/8.6, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as C2B5B1364)
Apr 22 01:19:02 betta postfix/smtp[8092]: 1921E296BB1: to=<***@rambler.ru>, relay=imx1.rambler.ru[81.19.66.235]:25, delay=1128, delays=1128/0/0/0.19, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as D9E2F1143)
Apr 23 01:49:57 betta postfix/smtp[8694]: C6C75296C0B: to=<***@rambler.ru>, relay=imx1.rambler.ru[81.19.66.235]:25, conn_use=3, delay=3039, delays=3039/0/0/0.24, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as D97291141)

----------

!     . , !

----------


## .

-?    ,    .

----------

.     .      5 ,   -  .       ,  -  . ..   ,    ,   ,   ,  , ,     .

----------


## vvf77

http://www.klerk.ru/subscribe/subscribeform/
   -.
  :    -.   "".     -    .   ,     ""         .

                     -.
   -  -         .

----------

.   "  ".

----------

,   .    ?

----------


## vvf77

> ,   .    ?


,   .    .
           mail.ru,       .

----------

,  ....  ,     ?     .... 
,        ....
  -      &

----------


## vvf77

gmail- ?  :Smilie: 

         -    ,     .

----------

gmail'.        "".      , , gmail  :Embarrassment:

----------


## vvf77

> gmail'.        "".      , , gmail


.

----------

?       :Frown:     ,      ....

----------

,   - ?      19.06.2014

----------


## .

**,     .?

----------

> .?

----------


## Noisy

!
   -     mail.ru.

----------


## .

,  ,

----------


## shape

,    (  RSS)  
     -

----------


## ToT



----------


## shape

> 


.  


 :



> -

----------


## stas

,           (
    -            .

----------


## ToT

*stas*,       rss?

----------


## stas

rss   ,    .   rss    ,     .

----------


## shape

> -            .


, 

     ,    (    ,   )

----------


## stas

,     ,     .        ,      .

----------


## shape

> ,     ,     .        ,      .


 
  ,

----------


## Natalishka

. .  .        .       ?

----------


## Noisy

" "  :Smilie:

----------


## Natalishka

> " "


  -?

----------


## stas

,    -   .  ,     .

----------


## yunakixjuga

!  ,    ,    ,  ,    502 Bad Gateway. , ,   !!!

----------


## ilyaklerk

.         .

.

----------


## svsan

, ,        ,  ?     ,      -     .
  ,    "" ,  ,      2008, 2010, 2012  .. 
    :


         7734
         6187
      5239
         , .2 4624
        2011 . 730    4423
           2010  2623
         2009  2440
       -2008 2344
     2-  2011  2321
        2013  2281
        2014  2204
    , :    4  () 2009.      2121
         1  2012  2096
         2011  1965
      2011  1823
    , :    4  () 2008.      1800

----------


## ilyaklerk



----------


## svsan

>

----------

??     !  4   ,   ,  ,   ,   !
  ,     !

----------


## .

,       ?

----------

,   ?      ,

----------


## ilyaklerk



----------


## ilyaklerk

mark@klerk.ru

----------


## svsan

.
     .    #6756, 04/09/2015 	
  ?

----------


## .

*svsan*,      ?

----------


## svsan

*.*,      (cosa.ru), 
       klerk.ru  ,
klerk.ru

----------


## svsan

-,    -

----------


## stas

*svsan*,                (   ).    ,   ?

----------


## svsan

> (   )


 ,

----------


## stas

- ,     ,   .     ,   :

2015-09-16 04:16:50 1Zc0P2-0005j2-2A => a***@****.ru R=dnslookup T=remote_smtp H=mail.****.ru [46.254.19.243] X=TLSv1: DHE-RSA-AES256-SHA:256
2015-09-16 04:16:51 1Zc0P2-0005j2-2A Completed

2015-09-14 04:15:30 1ZbHQY-0007Id-LL no immediate delivery: more than 10 messages received in one connection
2015-09-15 14:54:51 1ZbHQY-0007Id-LL => a***@****.ru R=dnslookup T=remote_smtp H=mail.****.ru [46.254.19.243] X=TLSv1: DHE-RSA-AES256-SHA:256
2015-09-15 14:54:51 1ZbHQY-0007Id-LL Completed

2015-09-13 10:29:04 1ZaC2T-0006ok-If => a***@****.ru R=dnslookup T=remote_smtp H=mail.****.ru [46.254.19.243] X=TLSv1: DHE-RSA-AES256-SHA:256
2015-09-13 10:29:04 1ZaC2T-0006ok-If Completed

----------


## svsan

*stas*,     ,  -   ,

----------


## stas

.   ,  .     -   )

----------


## svsan

,    ,   17.09

----------


## stas

2015-09-19 18:19:58 1Zbdu8-0004XY-NM => ****@****.ru R=dnslookup T=remote_smtp H=****.****.ru [46.254.19.243] X=TLSv1 :Big Grin: HE-RSA-AES256-SHA:256
2015-09-19 18:19:58 1Zbdu8-0004XY-NM Completed

 .

----------


## trudonoshin

.   .   .



> - +  : CIM "  "
> 
>      : 25 , 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## t_got_crimea

> .?
>     ? .


  ,  .  , ?  ?    ,   ?

----------


## .

?

----------


## trudonoshin

23   . , .

----------


## ToT

! .    .

----------


## Iren

. 

     ?        .   .

----------


## ToT

*Iren*,    ,       tot@klerk.ru

----------


## trudonoshin

.  (09-03-2016)  8       . , .

----------


## ToT

*trudonoshin*, , .

----------


## ToT

*trudonoshin*,   ?

----------

> ?


  :Frown:

----------


## ToT

.

----------

> .


 - -  .  - "", ,     ( ,     - )

----------


## Iren



----------


## IgorSH

!      3.00      ,  .

----------


## ToT

**,        ?      -  .       null@klerk.ru     @subscribe.ru

----------


## tat9718204

,    ...
   :         30       ,           .               .     .   ,       .

----------


## .

*tat9718204*,    .

----------


## tat9718204

,  :Smilie:

----------


## bikbulatova.bst2

,  150 -     .     .  ,   ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Olua

, ,      ""?   .  .... :Frown:

----------


## ToT

*Olua*, .             : http://www.klerk.ru/ ,   )

----------


## Iren

...       ?

----------


## Iren

, .    .   ? , ,  ...

----------

... ... =)

----------


## ToT

**,   ?

----------

> **,   ?


,

----------


## YulliST

.  07.06.2016     ,     ,     .    .

----------


## ToT

*YulliST*, ,         : tot@klerk.ru

----------

,   .    ,  : "  ,  .  email    !  ."

----------


## .

.

----------


## dmitry17

,  !

   ,   :



> ,         "Klerk.ru". 
>       ,  .


 .          2009      .
   ,          ,   -    ,  -,       " "  ,          .

  ,       .  ,        ,     .

----------


## buh-nostalgia

.

         .   ,       .     ?

----------


## changa

11  ,     email     .

----------


## stas

,      mail.ru, list.ru, inbox.ru      (,      .)  -. 
 ,    ,    -.      ,            (      ,      -   ).

----------


## andrlari@mail.ru

,

----------

! 2     -     .     ?  ?

----------


## Nika6

!!      !  :    .. , !! .

----------


## .

*Nika6*,

----------


## oksana-tanygina



----------

